# Compra-venta > Vendo >  VENDO LOS SIGUIENTES ARTICULOS

## antonio blake

Buenos días:

Vendo los siguientes articulos en perfectisimo estado:



hopping half monedas de 20 centimos y 5 centimos.......20 euros

m5 pro pk kit.........................................40 euros
http://www.tiendamagia.com/m5-pro-pk-kit-p-403.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNkGZ7N-INM



cesaral pencil........................................40 euros
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Woe_mZ8ZMcA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeZUuyJHZwU





Cartera mind invisible......................................15 euros 


Zoom ben harris............................................  ...5 euros
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrevgbNwdjw


Maravillosa de bronce..................................10 euros
http://www.tiendamagia.com/maravillo...ce-p-1401.html


Dado diabolico II................................................  .20 euros
http://www.tiendamagia.com/dado-diabolico-p-632.html


Dado adivino...........................................  ...........14 euros




De antorcha a rosa.............................................4 euros

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et-PlSe-6C4



spider pen...............................................  ..........25 euros

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8k99LdAO34


Lethal tender...........................................1  5 euros
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODTe6JnNrHQ

cartomancy........................................  ......15 euros
http://www.tiendamagia.com/cartomanc...di-p-5270.html

calculadora GRANDE de forzaje..................................15 euros

Rachel colombini, eliminacion...........................5 euros
http://www.tiendamagia.com/eliminaci...ni-p-2989.html

La llave de oro........................................8 euros
http://www.tiendamagia.com/la-llave-de-oro-p-4892.html

----------


## antonio blake

Actualizado con muchos mas juegos  :Smile1:

----------


## sann

estoy interesado en el M5 si estas por aqui aun, mandame un mp si aun esta esto en venta y con todo lo que viene el juego..

----------


## GIMMICK

Pagado.

Un saludo.

----------


## kerooo

Hola buenas estoy muy interesado en el spider pen?? todavía lo tienes?? de donde eres?? Un saludo.

----------


## MrCuervOscuro

Hola buenas estoy interesado en la antorcha rosa, el envio cuanto seria?¿

----------

